# Storing your stuff indefinitely for cheap/free?



## Hylyx (Jan 22, 2014)

So, I'm about to be homeless/on the road again, which is pretty exciting, but wholly unplanned this time. I have a bit of stuff, like my bike and tools, that I want to be kept safe, but I don't have the $ or desire to rent a storage locker. Most of my friends live in apartments or squats, so I couldn't stash it there.
Does anyone know a good solution for storing a little (like a small closet's worth of) stuff for an indeterminate amount of time?


----------



## autumn (Jan 23, 2014)

You could bury it? This seems to be one of the major obstacles for people who haven't been traveling for a while. Even when I'm holed up for a couple of months I keep my possessions down to a single backpack for this reason. Honestly, I think you're going to have to find a friend who'd be willing to store it, or sell it. I'd be interested to hear other peoples' ideas though.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 23, 2014)

i have thought about this allot. 
heres my ideas, though i haven´t tried any of them and don´t know if they will work;
- get a plastic box with a lid, duck tape/ seal with whatever you can, and bury that shit.
- wrap all your stuff in a tarp, find the most remote location in a near by forrest, hide it, cover it with foliage etc...
- some old abandoned dumpsters have allot of room under them, so if you managed to lift it, you would be good. not all have room, so you could also dig room.
- find an old abandoned houses that wont be squatted
- some bridges have (secret rooms). one in my town has a room thats only accessible if you dig a hole to get under a wall.
- find an old no longer used drainage pipe (the big concrete ones)
- buy one of those bigger black plastic drainage pipes, bury it.
- in side acoustic ceiling tiles.

i have alot more but cant think of them at the moment.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Jan 23, 2014)

Pacl everything and ride your bike until youre out of town a good ways and theb stash it in the woods. Its highly unlikely that anybody else would be going there so your shit should be safe. If you want you can make a note explaining why its there and leave it in a plastic bag that way if anybody does happen upon the spot they will have a good explanation of why the stuffs there and likely wont take your shit unless theyre shady fucks ,


----------



## Mongo (Jan 23, 2014)

Find an old office type building that has a roof with those panels that lift up and hide your stuff there.

I had a friend that would sleep in those.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 23, 2014)

Mongo said:


> Find an old office type building that has a roof with those panels that lift up and hide your stuff there.
> 
> I had a friend that would sleep in those.



damn he slept on those? thats crazy. in 8th grade i climbed up inside the roof at school, it was allot of room there but i feel through after 10 m and hit my ass. never again. and you could see a trail of broken tiles after me. never got caught though lol.


----------



## Odin (Jan 23, 2014)

OKay... get an empty 55 gallon oil drum the kind with the metal band with a top that comes off. Fill it up with your junk. Duct tape ... wrap... water proof it.... and stash it somewhere or bury it.

...
..
.

In a lot of ways, this is a great thread but on the other hand as far as hiding spots... I dunno if we all should want to share our "secret" hiding spots/ideas. 

I for one really want to check all the roof tiles in abandoned office buildings and stuff now. What if I find a duffel bag full of prohibition era black and white porn, ancient weed, and a crusty handkerchief... ... giggity. :ompus::

Good times...


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 23, 2014)

take the tools you use & bike,get rid of the rest


----------

